# Who will be here next year?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish we could just keep em all and add more players, I like all these guys, but unfortunately the nature of the business requires that some be traded this offseason.

Consensus is that we need athleticism. Mike james is quick. Remember mid-season, Bob Sura was TOUGH and playing athletic, his body just deteriorated through the season. 

So, who will be here next year?

Wesley is old and not quick enough to start at the 2. I think he can come off the bench.. I don't know if any teams will trade for someone old like him, but he plays pretty good D and can spot up shoot. Jon Barry will be re-signed but he wont play as many minutes.

I can see Juwan Howard being shipped out if we are able to get that PF we need. If not then he will be great off the bench.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Hopefully we can trade the scrubs that we never see play for somebody worthfull. We'll draft a very athletic point guard, and it would be smart to keep Juwan Howard for next season(he helped keep the chemisty together, when he got injured the great rockets chemistry starting going away). Sura will be traded.


----------



## Gasol (Apr 26, 2005)

Next year Rockets need change all the plyaers except Yao,T-Mac and Mutombo


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Need some younger guys. Not gonna win with the support/role players they have now... clearly they aren't good enough and they are only getting worse with age.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

http://draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=122#

draftcity says that Kennedy Winston will be drafted by the Rockets and I completly agree. He seems like a great contribution and will give Tmac more bench time as well as wesley(if hes still on the team)


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i'd rather see them draft a big who can board and contest shots


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> http://draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=122#
> 
> draftcity says that Kennedy Winston will be drafted by the Rockets and I completly agree. He seems like a great contribution and will give Tmac more bench time as well as wesley(if hes still on the team)


Draftcity is a bit of a joke. Their lead writer is barely 18 and although their scouting reports are decent they have no idea how GM's draft and the value of many of these players. In that aspect I've always preferred Mathew Maurer and NBADraft.net. 

Players I'd prefer over Winston (in the 20's):
Danny Granger
Jarrett Jack
Joey Graham
Wayne Simien
Rony Turiaf

Hakim Warrick (ehh, reminds me too much of Griffin)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Hakim Warrick (ehh, reminds me too much of Griffin)


I think Warrick would make a very nice fit for Houston. His game is reminsicent of Griffin's, but Griffin didn't fail for lack of talent. He failed due to attitude, or so it seems. If Warrick were Griffin with his head screwed on right, he could be an impact player.

I think McGrady, Yao, Mutombo, Sura and James should all be keepers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I think Warrick would make a very nice fit for Houston. His game is reminsicent of Griffin's, but Griffin didn't fail for lack of talent. He failed due to attitude, or so it seems. If Warrick were Griffin with his head screwed on right, he could be an impact player.


Watching Griffin play in Minnesota, something tells me he just never had the skill to be a great NBA player. As promised, he is a great weakside shot blocker but his shooting hasn't really improved. He still chucks those linedrives at the basket and plays little man on man defense. He seems uncoordinated when he gets the ball in the post, like he's not sure what to do with it.

Warrick will not be able to hold his own in the post if he does not put on some bulk, and offensively he doesn't have any go to moves in the post. IMO, he would be a project since he won't be able to rely on his athleticism to score or even defend man on man.




> I think McGrady, Yao, Mutombo, Sura and James should all be keepers.


Howard and Barry are two players unlikely to go elsewhere.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I think Warrick would make a very nice fit for Houston. His game is reminsicent of Griffin's, but Griffin didn't fail for lack of talent. He failed due to attitude, or so it seems. If Warrick were Griffin with his head screwed on right, he could be an impact player.
> 
> I think McGrady, Yao, Mutombo, Sura and James should all be keepers.


Griffin failed because of mental problems and misusing alcohol. Griffin is still a very troubled young man, but has been much better this season at dealing with his demons. Last year, when he signed with New Jersey after Houston released him, he ended up getting cut because he got into a fight with a wedding party at the hotel he was staying. (This has led to a running joke among Nets fans that the only way Griffin would resign with the Nets if all weddings were banned)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Howard and Barry are two players unlikely to go elsewhere.


I agree that both will be around. The ones I highlighted were the guys that Houston should especially want to hold onto. Howard and Barry are both solid players, but likely to get worse as age creeps up. Howard has already lost quickness and some shooting touch from earlier in his career.

As far as Warrick, he will need to add bulk, that's true. But I think he can become a Marcus Camby sort of player. If he, unlike Camby, could stay healthy, that would be a great sort of player to pair with Yao in the front court.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Except the fact Hakim Warrick is 6-8 on his tip-toes, and Marcus Camby is a true 6-11.......I don't think Warrick will ever become the defensive presence that Camby is. He will be a nice player, but I don't think he will be as good as Marcus.*


----------



## airborne (Feb 21, 2005)

I prefer Wayne Simien than Warrick, but I question if Simien can stay healthy. He is a good rebounder and can hit the midrange jumper.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Warrick > Simien

Watch Warrick turn out to be another AK-47....play D,rebound,block...etc.

If we have a chance to draft him, we'd be crazy to pass on him.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I think Warrick is a good player to be draft at 24, i mean 24 really isn't that high, we can't be expecting to draft someone that can be compared with top NBA players. JVG can coach anyone with the athletism into a good defender if he is willing to be coached, so i think Warricks athletism is actually more valuable to us than what someone's stats in college was. in terms of scoreing, as long as he can do fast break dunks, that's all we really need, i mean how many times do we really need the PF to post up and score when you have Yao inside.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

What do you guys think about Joey Graham and Jarrett Jack?

I really like the Rockets to go out and get Donyell Marshall.
Rumor Jason Kidd like to come to Houston.
If we can get him without giving up T-Mac or Yao or too much 1st round picks, it will be great.

What I really really want, it's Phil Jackson. 
It's nothing personal. Jeff Van Gundy is great.
But his system does not work great with Yao.
Come on, every game I watch, Yao is running like a headless chicken 'cept taller.
The center should stay inside the paint, but running around guarding the pick and roll. 
No wander Yao is always tire.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont want to see Phil Jackson as the rockets head coach, JVG is doing a great job with this team and knows it very well, having a new coach seems like a push back. JVG is doing great with Yao, hes scoring 18+pts per game which is spectacular for a center.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

maxrider said:


> What do you guys think about Joey Graham and Jarrett Jack?


No to Joey. :biggrin: 

:joke:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

maxrider said:


> What do you guys think about Joey Graham and Jarrett Jack?


Big, tough guys who can defend and create some offense as well. What you see is what you get, both of them are NBA ready.



> I really like the Rockets to go out and get Donyell Marshall.
> Rumor Jason Kidd like to come to Houston.
> If we can get him without giving up T-Mac or Yao or too much 1st round picks, it will be great.


Donyell Marshall is almost 32. I wouldn't mind signing him if we draft Graham or Granger but I'm not sure he is the intimidating presence we need next to Yao. Another great shooter and rebounder but is by no means going to impress us with his finishing or blue collar work. Can he guard the Dirks and Duncans of the WC?



> What I really really want, it's Phil Jackson.
> It's nothing personal. Jeff Van Gundy is great.
> But his system does not work great with Yao.
> Come on, every game I watch, Yao is running like a headless chicken 'cept taller.
> ...


True, but it's nothing JVG can't improvise with or correct next season.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, we need to avoid old guys like Donyell Marshall. Enough 30+ yr olds here already.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim is not healthy enough, he's always injured. Plus, I don't think he will take the big paycheck cut to come to Houston. NJ Nets probably will give him more. Donyell Marshall going to be 33 next year. He's old but at least he's the type of player who will except the mid-level exception salary. Stromile Swift want big contract. That's why he sign 1 year deal with Memphis last year, because he didn't get the type of money he want. I don't like this type of player, probably turn out to be another Carlos Boozer, maybe even worse. Unless Rockets do a sign-and-trade deal. They will not get a good PF back in return.

I really like Joey Graham, maybe because most of the game I watched is Big12. Don't really like Harim Warrick, don't think he's strong enough.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here next year:

Yao
TMac
Sura
James

Resigned:
Deke
Barry

Draft:
Joey Graham (Would allow TMac to guard 2's or 3's)
Hakem Warrick (Same as above)

Free Agency:
Tyson Chandler (Would really fit in well here. Can defend and rebound.)


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Chicago is going to match any offer Tyson Chandler gets. Unless it's the max, like ~75M for 6 years, Rockets don't have that kind of money. Chandler did not worth that much any. Pau Gasol and Andrea Kirilenko only get that much. Rockets can take a chance at Kwame Brown. I think Rockets can work a sign-and-trade deal.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Okay people, we really need to stop talking about Tyson Chandler, we are NOT gonna get Tyson Chandler, we only have the MLE (which ever team over the cap have) unless he himself declears that he wanna play for the rockets and will not have it any other way, or the Bulls after being the 4th seed this year suddenly decide to go back into rebuild mode... it's not gonna happen...


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i think its critical that we get a steal at our pick. We dont have the greatest trade bait, and not enough cap room for a good free agent.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't put too much faith in Carroll Dawson in the draft. I hope JVG takes control, because he's been a better at GM than CD has.

We are over the cap, how do you expect to sign Tyson Chandler?? Give it up.. some under the cap bad team will overpay him or Chicago will re-sign.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> I can't put too much faith in Carroll Dawson in the draft. I hope JVG takes control, because he's been a better at GM than CD has.
> 
> We are over the cap, how do you expect to sign Tyson Chandler?? Give it up.. some under the cap bad team will overpay him or Chicago will re-sign.


JVG is not too keen on youngsters.:biggrin: Rockets could use 6'9" Donyell Marshall (age 32).


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> JVG is not too keen on youngsters.:biggrin: Rockets could use 6'9" Donyell Marshall (age 32).


well, he'll have to become keen on them or else we wont make it past the first round.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Keep Mutombo and James, players who have been there and done it before. Regarding our roleplayers, we need to get younger and more athletic, and we have to have players who are willing to accept defined roles; the true essence of being roleplayers. Our only trading bait is expiring contracts so we should use these to achieve these aims.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

I know Mutombo is the best center backup we can find, but he could be used to trade some really good PF.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Raxel said:


> I know Mutombo is the best center backup we can find, but he could be used to trade some really good PF.


 No way. Deke is 38 and I doubt that he can handle the starting role on a team. Maybe the most we could get for him at the PF spot would be Michael Ruffin or Jabari Smith, which I wouldn't say would help us more than Mutombo would. Trading him would be almost impossible, as he won't be the centerpiece of any trade. Maybe a second round pick...


----------

